# Picking a Yakima, Rocky Mounts or Thule Lock



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My dear wife left the only set I had of our yakima and rocky mounts keys on top of our truck when we were in Tahoe this weekend, which is really my fault for not hiding the keys from her in the first place. . .or maybe I could've seperated the keys so I had spares. . .

Anyways I spent a good chunk of today watching videos on how to pick locks and I was able to figure it out, it really is quite easy after you figure it out-at least for these locks. Fortunately she had left one of the racks unlocked so I was able to practice/mess with a lock to figure out how it worked.

Here is the video that I found most helpful, but there are tons on Youtube: How to Make a Paperclip Lock Pick that Works - YouTube

I found paperclips to be too week/flimsy to work, what worked better was the "wire" part off of a small binder clip: Staples® Metal Binder Clips, Black, Assorted Capacities | Make More Happen at Staples®

The video on how to make a pick from paperclip was helpful, but I suggest looking at a lot of videos and practicing a lot. When I actually thought I had it dialed I went out to my truck and did it within a minute, but because I had the locked quick release super tight (so it would hold my Driveshaft tight) I had to put a small key in the slot for enough torque to turn it, I 'm sure a small slotted screwdriver would work well also.

Wish I could put a video up, but the only camera I have is my iphone, which wouldn't work well enough. More than anything I suggest practicing now, before you inevitably lose your keys.

I'm sure that some jack-wad will say something stupid, so: this information is only to be used on your own personal goods and not for illegal porpoises. . .


----------

